# Feeling Bloated



## Baverz (28/9/16)

Hi All

i need some help & advice, i notice when i vape i tend to feel bloated, it only happens when i vape
i didn't vape the whole of yesterday, went home, had a few drags, there after felt bloated, same thing this morning

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/16)

Can't say I have ever had that...


----------



## shaunnadan (28/9/16)

like after a full meal bloated ?

I've noticed that if i skip meals and chain vape certain flavours (fruity mainly) i get stomach cramps.... its my body's way of saying FEED ME!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baverz (28/9/16)

more or less, like i cant burp also,
it has happened to me a number of times,


----------



## korn1 (28/9/16)

Well stop eating so much fatty...

Just Joking 

Probably nothing to do with the vaping :/ Maybe you just notice it while vaping.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagya (28/9/16)

*Laxative Effect*

The small amount of vegetable glycerin used in food products isn't likely to cause side effects. It is classified as a sugar alcohol, though, and in turn can have a laxative effect when consumed in large amounts. Thus, it may cause diarrhea, excessive urination and dehydration if you eat a lot of it. Glycerin suppositories are used to relieve constipation because of this effect.

we should be leaner with all the VG we consume..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (28/9/16)

Only thing I can recommend is to get some Colpermin (take one as needed) from the pharmacy, works really well and also a good probiotic once a day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (28/9/16)

When you vape don't swallow, just suck

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BubiSparks (28/9/16)

Ja... We know it tastes good, but you should exhale every now and then...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Waine (28/9/16)

Never experienced any bloated stomach issues.


----------



## Keyaam (28/9/16)

Vape lower nic. Or open up the airflow a bit more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

